# Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau triggered by the word....."Mankind."



## Theowl32

Aaaaand, he gets an applause from the pathetic fucking losers.


----------



## gipper

Just when you think the Left can’t possibly get dumber, they do.


----------



## iceberg

heh - "leftkind..."


----------



## gtopa1

I'm a man. Gee I hope that upsets a lot of the Dumbfuckistanis!!!

Greg


----------



## shockedcanadian

Obama won because of Bush before him.
Trump won because of Obama before him
Trudeau won because of Harper before him.

Bottom line.  Every action has a reaction.  Harper appointed idiotic, even dangerous people onto his team, he was in some ways further right than GW Bush.  Harper was also a known cuckhold of the RCMP, whose former Commissioner Paulson openly mocked female officers who sued them for sexual harassment. 

Look up some of the gems in his party, Vic Toews, Julien Fantino, Stephen Blaney, I could go on and on.  These are not the libertarian arm you would hope to see in a Conservative Party let me put it this way.

As such, you get a very Politically Correct PM, who might not be my cup of tea in this respect, or even his economic views, *but who I don't believe will crush the rights of citizens of all stripes as Harper was willing to do*.  This is how voters view it, and so you have to take the unfortunate with the good.

Without liberty, nothing else matters.  Trudeau is far from a perfect PM, but he believes in our Charter of Rights and civil liberty much more than his predecessor.  You can blame the guy before him for the election of Trudeau, this is without question.

Consider how many of us support Trump even though he is not perfect.  You reflect on what you had before and you vote for something different.  This is how Trump won as an outsider and with so much dismay against the Establishment.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

gipper said:


> Just when you think the Left can’t possibly get dumber, they do.



  It is always a mistake to assume that the left *wrong* won't get any dumber or more insane than you've already seen.


----------



## Moonglow

Theowl32 said:


> Aaaaand, he gets an applause from the pathetic fucking losers.


He likes to include his mother into the human kind of animal on the Earth..


----------



## Moonglow

shockedcanadian said:


> Obama won because of Bush before him.
> Trump won because of Obama before him
> Trudeau won because of Harper before him.
> 
> Bottom line.  Every action has a reaction.  Harper appointed idiotic, even dangerous people onto his team, he was in some ways further right than GW Bush.  Harper was also a known cuckhold of the RCMP, whose former Commissioner Paulson openly mocked female officers who sued them for sexual harassment.
> 
> Look up some of the gems in his party, Vic Toews, Julien Fantino, Stephen Blaney, I could go on and on.  These are not the libertarian arm you would hope to see in a Conservative Party let me put it this way.
> 
> As such, you get a very Politically Correct PM, who might not be my cup of tea in this respect, or even his economic views, *but who I don't believe will crush the rights of citizens of all stripes as Harper was willing to do*.  This is how voters view it, and so you have to take the unfortunate with the good.
> 
> Without liberty, nothing else matters.  Trudeau is far from a perfect PM, but he believes in our Charter of Rights and civil liberty much more than his predecessor.  You can blame the guy before him for the election of Trudeau, this is without question.
> 
> Consider how many of us support Trump even though he is not perfect.  You reflect on what you had before and you vote for something different.  This is how Trump won as an outsider and with so much dismay against the Establishment.


Has nothing to do with politics it has everything to do with a male controlled society and the verbage used to describe or illustrate it that is facing extinction.....


----------



## Moonglow

You old fossils better get used to it...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

The little girl in the middle of the frame did not applaud with everyone else.  Take her away.

Two weeks of reinforced inclusivity training will fix her right up.


----------



## Moonglow

Billy_Kinetta said:


> The little girl in the middle of the frame did not applaud with everyone else.  Take her away.
> 
> Two weeks of reinforced inclusivity training will fix her right up.


That's what Sunday school is for...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bob Blaylock said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you think the Left can’t possibly get dumber, they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is always a mistake to assume that the left *wrong* won't get any dumber or more insane than you've already seen.
Click to expand...


  Quod erat demonstrandum.



Moonglow said:


> Has nothing to do with politics it has everything to do with a male controlled society and the verbage used to describe or illustrate it that is facing extinction.....





Moonglow said:


> You old fossils better get used to it...


----------



## Moonglow

Bob Blaylock said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you think the Left can’t possibly get dumber, they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is always a mistake to assume that the left *wrong* won't get any dumber or more insane than you've already seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quod erat demonstrandum.
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with politics it has everything to do with a male controlled society and the verbage used to describe or illustrate it that is facing extinction.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You old fossils better get used to it...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Especially elitist asshats like yerself...The young folks will do as they please, just like you did when you were spry and moist....


----------



## Moonglow

Bob Blaylock said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you think the Left can’t possibly get dumber, they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is always a mistake to assume that the left *wrong* won't get any dumber or more insane than you've already seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quod erat demonstrandum.
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with politics it has everything to do with a male controlled society and the verbage used to describe or illustrate it that is facing extinction.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You old fossils better get used to it...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Which translation did you use, since there are three at least.....??


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Moonglow said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you think the Left can’t possibly get dumber, they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is always a mistake to assume that the left *wrong* won't get any dumber or more insane than you've already seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quod erat demonstrandum.
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with politics it has everything to do with a male controlled society and the verbage used to describe or illustrate it that is facing extinction.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You old fossils better get used to it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially elitist asshats like yerself...The young folks will do as they please, just like you did when you were spry and moist....
Click to expand...


And I in my perverse elitist way will continue to trigger their hypersensitive selves at every turn through my unbending use of proper terminology.

After all, are we not *homo *sapiens - an all-encompassing term - which of course is Latin for "wise _*man *_*"*?

*"What is The Law?"
"Not to walk on all fours.  Are we not men ?"*


----------



## Moonglow

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you think the Left can’t possibly get dumber, they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is always a mistake to assume that the left *wrong* won't get any dumber or more insane than you've already seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quod erat demonstrandum.
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with politics it has everything to do with a male controlled society and the verbage used to describe or illustrate it that is facing extinction.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You old fossils better get used to it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially elitist asshats like yerself...The young folks will do as they please, just like you did when you were spry and moist....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I in my perverse elitist way will continue to trigger their hypersensitive selves at every turn through my unbending use of proper terminology.
> 
> After all, are we not *homo *sapiens - an all-encompassing term - which of course is Latin for "wise _*man*_"?
> 
> *"What is The Law?"
> "Not to walk on all fours.  Are we not men?"*
Click to expand...

That's not what you say when you want to breed with the not homosapians..


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ropey

Trudeau is more malevolent that many see. He's got Obama's hope and dreams.






This is actually part of a long-term plan to normalize pedophilia.


----------



## TheParser

Hopefully, the Prime Minister will  allow Canadians to still  say "*his*tory*."*


----------



## AZGAL

The feminists say "herstory"   GET IT!    HIS or HER story. REAL inclusivity: "ourstory"


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Lysistrata

This sounds funny, but in a big way, it's not. There has always been a confusing problem with the English language when it comes to the use of the terms "man" or "men." Sometimes they have been interpreted as meaning all people of both sexes, and other times to mean males only, in a totally unpredictable fashion.

For example: if one says "all men are created equal," does this mean that all males are created equal or that all human beings are created equal? Similarly, before passage of the 19th Amendment, it appears that laws about voting covered only "men," meaning males.

This situation has led to much confusion among women as to our exact legal status.

I find "people-kind" rather awkward, but I think that the term "humankind" should be used to clear up this mess.

It is very unfortunate that some men have to be reminded that one-half of us are women and find the idea somehow funny. Yet they think of themselves as heterosexuals. Now, this is funny!


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Theowl32 said:


> Aaaaand, he gets an applause from the pathetic fucking losers.




Most Canadians are losers. They believe anything the government tells them. 

So, I wonder what the next word will be that goes by the way of the dodo bird? Will we change "Man"atee to Personatee? Will we change "Man"itoba to Personitoba? Is "man"hole cover gone and now changed to person hole cover? What about the word history? Will we change it to persontory? I could go on but I think that you get the point. 

The people are becoming dumber by the day because they let the stupid politically correct politicians and the globalist zionist elite do the thinking for them.


----------



## Mindful

Is this bloke deliberately setting out to make himself look a tit?

'We Indians do not dress like this everyday'




Justin Trudeau ridiculed by Indians for 'fake and annoying' traditional outfits
DAILYMAIL.CO.UK


----------



## Windparadox

`
Trudeau is part of "loonykind."
`


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Lysistrata said:


> This sounds funny, but in a big way, it's not. There has always been a confusing problem with the English language when it comes to the use of the terms "man" or "men." Sometimes they have been interpreted as meaning all people of both sexes, and other times to mean males only, in a totally unpredictable fashion.
> 
> For example: if one says "all men are created equal," does this mean that all males are created equal or that all human beings are created equal? Similarly, before passage of the 19th Amendment, it appears that laws about voting covered only "men," meaning males.
> 
> This situation has led to much confusion among women as to our exact legal status.
> 
> I find "people-kind" rather awkward, but I think that the term "humankind" should be used to clear up this mess.



There is no mess.  I learned English at an early age, and have never experienced any confusion of the use of "man" or "men" in any context.

The confusion is a construct of forces that would modify human behavior and attitudes to match their own.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Mindful said:


> Is this bloke deliberately setting out to make himself look a tit?
> 
> 'We Indians do not dress like this everyday'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Trudeau ridiculed by Indians for 'fake and annoying' traditional outfits
> DAILYMAIL.CO.UK



This guy is not a bloke, he is a frog from quebec. Ribbit-ribbet. This prime mistake of Canada is great at making himself look stupid and silly. Only idiotic and brain dead liberals could like this fool. This guy thinks more about the rest of the world than Canada. He loves the third world and this is why Canada will be getting more of those 3rd world immigrants and less white immigrants. Another unpatriotic PM at the helm steering the Canadian ship into the rocks.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds funny, but in a big way, it's not. There has always been a confusing problem with the English language when it comes to the use of the terms "man" or "men." Sometimes they have been interpreted as meaning all people of both sexes, and other times to mean males only, in a totally unpredictable fashion.
> 
> For example: if one says "all men are created equal," does this mean that all males are created equal or that all human beings are created equal? Similarly, before passage of the 19th Amendment, it appears that laws about voting covered only "men," meaning males.
> 
> This situation has led to much confusion among women as to our exact legal status.
> 
> I find "people-kind" rather awkward, but I think that the term "humankind" should be used to clear up this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mess.  I learned English at an early age, and have never experienced any confusion of the use of "man" or "men" in any context.
> 
> The confusion is a construct of forces that would modify human behavior and attitudes to match their own.
Click to expand...


Indeed. Humankind would have been just as good as saying peoplekind. Peoplekind sounds stupid just like this PM is, stupid.


----------



## toobfreak

Theowl32 said:


> Aaaaand, he gets an applause from the pathetic fucking losers.




I guess we are no longer humans, but now instead:  "Hupersons."


----------



## feduptaxpayer

toobfreak said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaand, he gets an applause from the pathetic fucking losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we are no longer humans, but now instead:  "Hupersons."
Click to expand...



How long before they change the word "his"tory to personstory? Or "man"atee to personatee? Or "Man"itoba to personitoba? It gets silly by the day. The marxist left leaning liberals are trying to get rid of words like man/woman, his/her, husband/wife, mother/father and push transgender on us all and make us appear to be all neutral gender people. 

Assholes.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ropey said:


>




And this f'd up dip shit has called himself a feminist once already. The guy is made up of mass confusion.


----------



## Mindful

feduptaxpayer said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this bloke deliberately setting out to make himself look a tit?
> 
> 'We Indians do not dress like this everyday'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Trudeau ridiculed by Indians for 'fake and annoying' traditional outfits
> DAILYMAIL.CO.UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is not a bloke, he is a frog from quebec. Ribbit-ribbet. This prime mistake of Canada is great at making himself look stupid and silly. Only idiotic and brain dead liberals could like this fool. This guy thinks more about the rest of the world than Canada. He loves the third world and this is why Canada will be getting more of those 3rd world immigrants and less white immigrants. Another unpatriotic PM at the helm steering the Canadian ship into the rocks.
Click to expand...


When the Indian PM and his family make a reciprocal visit we are going to insist that he wears lumberjack clothing or they dress up like Mounties.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## feduptaxpayer

Mindful said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this bloke deliberately setting out to make himself look a tit?
> 
> 'We Indians do not dress like this everyday'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Trudeau ridiculed by Indians for 'fake and annoying' traditional outfits
> DAILYMAIL.CO.UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is not a bloke, he is a frog from quebec. Ribbit-ribbet. This prime mistake of Canada is great at making himself look stupid and silly. Only idiotic and brain dead liberals could like this fool. This guy thinks more about the rest of the world than Canada. He loves the third world and this is why Canada will be getting more of those 3rd world immigrants and less white immigrants. Another unpatriotic PM at the helm steering the Canadian ship into the rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the Indian PM and his family make a reciprocal visit we are going to insist that he wears lumberjack clothing or they dress up like Mounties.
Click to expand...


(X)That would be funny to see the Indian PM wearing a lumber jacket.  But no, the Indian PM will not no doubt be wearing his own Indian woredrobe. Maybe kid Turdeau will make him feel at home and put on some Indian outfit. You know the kid likes to suck up to those third world people.


----------



## Mindful

After learning during these Olympics that we’re not nearly as good at curling and hockey as we thought we were, Canadians had been clinging to knipsbrat as our one last hope to gain some self-respect as a nation.




Canadians Heartbroken After American Crokinole Squad Defeats Team Canada in Shootout
PYEONGCHANG, SOUTH KOREA Extra time was needed to decide the Gold Medal in Women's Crokinole at the 2018 Winter Olympics on Wednesday.…
DAILYBONNET.COM


----------



## Mindful

"The cringey Canuck spent eight painstaking days humiliating his home nation at the taxpayers’ expense. He wore a different coloured Indian outfit every day. He even started Bhangra dancing at one point, and went to meet Bollywood stars dressed in a golden Sherwani (they wore black suits)", writes Christian Butler.




Justin Trudeau: cultural appropriator
Has his ludicrous India trip burst the Trudeau bubble?
SPIKED-ONLINE.COM


----------

